# Vote for AutoGuide.com’s 2018 Reader’s Choice Car of the Year to Win a $500 Amazon Gift Card



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

*Vote for AutoGuide.com’s 2018 Reader’s Choice Car of the Year to Win a $500 Amazon Gift Card*

​


> Help _AutoGuide.com_ by voting for the 2018 Reader’s Choice Car of the Year and have your say on which new cars this year should be given top honors.
> 
> In addition to the overall Car of the Year award, there are a few other categories where you can vote for your favorite, including Sports Car of the Year, Utility Vehicle of the Year, Luxury Car of the Year, Luxury Utility Vehicle of the Year, and Exotic Car of the Year.
> 
> And just to make sure you guys know you’re appreciated, if you vote in this year’s awards, you’ll be entered in a contest to win a $500 Amazon gift card. Voting closes on October 31, 2017, and a winner will be notified shortly after.


Vote for AutoGuide.com’s 2018 Reader’s Choice Car of the Year to Win a $500 Amazon Gift Card at AutoGuide.com.


----------

